# Recovery induced panic attacks??



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

For the past couple months I have settled into a really craptastic pattern. I have mild dr and on the days my dr starts to lift I start having horrific panic attacks. It's not AT ALL because I don't want to recover. I'd seriously give anything to recover fully. It happens without my control. I will have them severely until my dr gets worse again and then they stop. Why is this happening? Is it a byproduct of my brain chemicals trying to correct themselves? I have klonopin but I hate taking it because it's a dissociative drug and I'm trying to feel less dissociated, not more so.

On a related noted, my 3.5 year anniversary of getting dp/dr was 5 days ago and for 3 days around that time my dr felt like it was going to go away any second. Then the panic set in and today I'm super disconnected AND panicking. Yay for me :/


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

interesting post. I feel like ive felt the same thing at times, but I couldn't tell if I was finally getting cured or just having a flash back


----------

